# Smokin Cessation Codes



## dballard2004 (Jan 29, 2008)

I know there was a previous post about this, but I have an additional question regarding the correct use of these codes. Are 99406 and 99407 only used for face to face counseling? In other words if the doctor performed smoking cessation counseling to the patient over the phone, would these codes still apply? If not, would it be appropriate to use the E/M telephone mangement codes (99441-99443)? Our agency is confused on this as we are under the impression that the telphone codes have certain criteria attached to them as well. Could someone please explain. Thanks.


----------



## codercab (Feb 12, 2008)

This should help you.  Click on this link and it takes you directly to the seminar materials that clarify the use of those particular codes, INCLUDING the smoking cessation codes.

http://www.ama-assn.org/ama1/pub/upload/mm/362/07pres-tab4.pdf

Monica Ricke, RHIT


----------

